# Best books on Assurance



## arapahoepark (Mar 26, 2016)

Admittedly, I am not well read on assurance. What are some good books on the subject? I have heard differing views, one is by the fruit of the spirit or works while others say by the Holy Spirit giving you a personal assurance. I'd like the discern between the views.


----------



## rickclayfan (Mar 26, 2016)

Owen on Psalm 130 (vol. 6; Goold's edition) deals with forgiveness, but he does so with a focus on assurance. 

Heaven on Earth by Thomas Brooks.

Thomas Goodwin also wrote on the subject. I don't know which work(s) in particular. This may be of some help: http://www.puritansermons.com/pdf/good04.pdf


----------



## rickclayfan (Mar 26, 2016)

Some of my favorite quotes on the subject by Brooks (from the preface of _Heaven on Earth_):

"It is one thing for me to have grace, it is another thing for me to see my grace; it is one thing for me to believe, and another thing for me to believe that I do believe; it is one thing for me to have faith, and another thing for me to know that I have faith."

"Assurance is not the essence of a Christian. It is required to the _bene esse_, to the well-being, to the comfortable and joyful being of a Christ; but it is not required to the _esse_, to the being of a Christian. A man may be a true believer, and yet would give all the world, were it in his power, to know that he is a believer. To have grace, and to be sure that we have grace, is glory upon the throne, it is heaven on this side heaven."

Haven't read the whole book myself. But reading such mouth-watering statements makes me greatly desire to do so.


----------



## py3ak (Mar 27, 2016)

Berkhof has a little book called _The Assurance of Faith_ which like all Berkhof is lucid and competent. My favorite writing on the topic is "To the Reader" in Thomas Goodwin's _Christ Set Forth_. You can find that in volume 4 of his works, or published separately online and in print.


----------



## Pilgrim72 (Mar 27, 2016)

Also see Anthony Burgess "Spiritual Refining".

Or even the recently published "Faith Seeking Assurance" by RHB - http://www.heritagebooks.org/produc...ance-puritan-treasures-for-today-burgess.html


----------



## jwithnell (Mar 27, 2016)

JC Ryle Assurance. If you are dealing with someone who is struggling with the issue, Richard Sibbs Bruised Reed wiuld be a soothing balm. From an academic perspective, Jonathan Edwards Religious Affections should be thoroughly understood.


----------



## benbooth11 (Mar 27, 2016)

Berkhof's assurance of faith is solid. So is Donald Whitney's book on assurance.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

